# Link to a walkthrough...



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm almost certain there was a link with a walkthrough on how to use duckweed or some other type of flowting plant to make plant mounds (but I can't seemed to find it). Using sewing patterns...can anyone locate or knows what I'm blabbing about, please post it!


Thanks!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I've never heard of the idea.......sorry.


----------



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

Damn, I thought it one of you're links too Simpte...


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

I think you might be referring to Steve Hamptons site, he illustrates how to make mounds with Riccia and plastic grids from a craft store: http://www.aquariaplants.com/plantingtips.htm


----------



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

That is the one! Thanks Laura!


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

That's good, let us know how it goes if you try it! 

Regards, Lara


----------

